# Sean Rivera Absolutek-9 Pa and John Soares k-9 Nj



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Have you guys ever heard of these two trainers or have any experience with them. We are looking into getting some 1 on 1 private sessions for our puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

how far are you from Germantown NY?
Fabian Robinson is there.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Both of them are great trainers. Can't go wrong with either one.


----------

